# Dies und das



## Renja (28 November 2010)

Grüß Gott,
auch ich geselle mich mal dazu.
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich ebenfalls so einen "Schrieb" bekommen, indem stand, ich hätte mich bei outlet angemeldet. Ich habe einmalig einen Brief per Einschreiben und Rückschein dorthin geschrieben, indem ungefähr stand:
Dass ich die Aufforderung von 96 Euro im Jahr nicht nachkommen werde, da diese rechtsgrundlos erfolgt. Ein wirksames Rechtsverhältnis liegt nicht vor.
Ebenfalls wurde ich erst durch ihr Schreiben vom.... aufgeklärt, eine Zahlung eingegangen zu sein....etc..etc...Aufgrund der unzureichenden Preisinformation auf ihre Seite www.outlets. de und weiteren von ihnen verwendeten Internetseiten fehlt es daher an einem wirksamen Vertragsabschluss zu den von ihnen behaupteten Konditionen pipapo...
Ich habe zu keiner Zeit einen kostenpflichtigen verbindlichen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen.
Somit widerrufe ich mit sofortiger Wirkung den mit ihnen angeblich geschlossenen Nutzungsvertrag nach §119 BGB ihrer Webseite.......etc. etc.
Schließlich mache ich hilfsweise auch von meinem Widerrufsrecht aus §§312d, 355ff. BGB Gebrauch..etc..etc.
Aus den genannten Gründen werde ich keinerlei Zahlung leisten und personenbezogene Daten an Dritten sofort widersprechen.....etc. etc.

*Natürlich* kam ein Liebesbrief von denen zurück, aber noch kein *Mahnbescheid*, sondern eine *Zahlungserinnerung*.


> *In dem Brief stand dann:*
> Sehr geehrte/r....,
> leider konnten wir bis zum heutigen Tage keinen Zahlungseingang auf unsere rechnung .... vom..... feststellen. Sicherlich handelt es sich dabei um ein Versehen. Sollten sie zwischenzeitlich gezahlthaben, so betrachten sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.
> 
> ...


*Hat jemand noch so einen Liebesbrief bekommen, bevor dass mit den Mahnbescheiden losging. Und wieviel habt Ihr bekommen, so insgesamt? Und wann haben die endlich Ruhe gegeben?*
Ich werde tatsächlich nichts zahlen, geht auch gar nicht mit Hartz4. Übrigens möchte ich noch bemerken, dass ich tatsächlich nicht auf ww.Outlets.de war, sondern auf einer anderen Seite, wo ich mir gebrauchte Computers, bzw. Ausstellungscomputers zum halben Preis ansehen wollte und dort musste ich (und ich Doof habe es zum ersten Mal und auch aus der Not heraus- weil kein Geld- getan) und mich mit Adresse und Namen dort angemeldet. :wall: Eine E-Mail habe ich nie von Outlets erhalten und weiß auch die ihre nicht.
Jedenfalls, so kann es auch gehen. Am besten man meldet sich nirgendswo mehr an.


----------



## Goblin (28 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> *Hat jemand noch so einen Liebesbrief bekommen, bevor dass mit den Mahnbescheiden losging. Und wieviel habt Ihr bekommen, so insgesamt? Und wann haben die endlich Ruhe gegeben?*


 
Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll
-------------------------------------------------------------------
　
　
So schnappt die Falle zu
Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster in die Falle

Sollte Mahnmüll vom Inkassokläffer kommen. Ab in den Müll damit. Der will nur spielen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Damit wird auch gerne gedroht. Alles Schwachsinn
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
　
Solltest Du auf die Idee kommen zu Schreibseln. Vergiss es. Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?
　
Wenn du gerne schreibst,mach lieber das hier
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen
　
Das passiert,wenn man nicht reagiert
Stories zum Schmunzeln


*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten
*



> und mich mit Adresse und Namen dort angemeldet



Bei kostenlosen,oder scheinbar kostenlosen Seiten gibt man NIEMALS seine persönlichen Daten an. Auf der Strasse erzählt man ja auch nicht jedem Fremden wer man ist und wo man wohnt. Wenn es sicht nicht vermeiden lässt gibt man halt Fakedaten an. Das ist überigens NICHT strafbar auch wenn die Nutzlosen das gerne so sehen


----------



## bernhard (28 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Es geht nicht mit Mahnbescheiden los.

Das ist alles Kasperletheater. Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Renja schrieb:


> *Hat jemand noch so einen Liebesbrief bekommen, bevor dass mit den Mahnbescheiden losging. Und wieviel habt Ihr bekommen, so insgesamt? Und wann haben die endlich Ruhe gegeben?*



Da gipps hunderte die solche Mahnpupse bekommen haben.
Und dann teilt sich die Menge in:

a) die einen die für die Tankfüllungen den Mahnpupsversender sorgen
und
b) die ihren eigenen Tank mit dem Geld füllen 

Die Dauer und Menge der Mahnpupse ist total unterschiedlich.
Bei manchen z.B. A-W-T müßte man das Kalletaler Dreieck mindestens noch um die Androhung der Folterung des hauseigenen Kanarienvogels bis hin zur Exkommunikation erweitern, andere geben viel früher auf.
Allen zueigen ist daß noch keiner der Mahnpupser wirklich weiter gegangen ist weil Mahnpupse werden nich durch Wiederholung wahrer.
Also was solls, zurücklehnen und einen Caol ila schlabbern


----------



## Renja (29 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
> Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Tja, habe ich jetzt aber gemacht, wie viele andere auch. Vor allen diejenigen, die nicht besonders viel Geld haben erhoffen sich somit einen preiswerteren Einkauf. Es gibt ja bereits auch ebay und amazon. So abwegig mit der Anmeldung ist es auch wieder nicht.

Schreiben hier eigentlich auch Betroffene?
Oder sind die alle bereits weggesperrt worden?
Man bekommt meist keine wirklichen ernstgemeinten Antworten, wie sich feststellen muss. Ob ich mir wer weiß was schlürfen soll, interessiert mich gerade nicht.
Mich interessiert, wieviel Mahnbescheide hier Betroffene erhalten haben und wenn das Spiel beendet war.
Merci.


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> Mich interessiert, wieviel Mahnbescheide hier Betroffene erhalten haben und wenn das Spiel beendet war


 
Die Frage wurde bereits von Hippo und Bernhard beatwortet. Es wurde schon alles zigmal durchgekaut. Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von den anderen in diesem Thread. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale



> Man bekommt meist keine wirklichen ernstgemeinten Antworten


 
Die Antworten stehen in den Links und Beiträgen. Andere Antworten wie die gibt es hier nicht. Rechtsberatung durch Laien ist in Deutschland verboten


Basta !


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Renja schrieb:


> Schreiben hier eigentlich auch Betroffene?
> Oder sind die alle bereits weggesperrt worden?



Klar, alle Betroffenen sind weggesperrt und wir anderen beantworten uns  selbst immer die gleichen Fragen weil wir nichts besseres zu tun haben



Renja schrieb:


> Man bekommt meist keine wirklichen ernstgemeinten  Antworten, wie sich feststellen muss. Ob ich mir wer weiß was schlürfen  soll, interessiert mich gerade nicht.



Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist verboten und wenn Du das willst  >>> zum Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale, die dürfen persönlich  beraten
Wenn Du zu faul zum lesen bist mußt Du eben bei den professionellen Institutionen für die Beratung zahlen.
So etwas wie Dein Fall geht hier im Forum in die tausende. Alleind der  Thread hier hatte schon 65 Postings vor Deiner Frage. Aber Deinem  Verständnis nach stünde da ja null Info drin die für Dich nützlich sein  könnte.
Goblin hat Dir ein halbes Dutzend Links aufgedröselt gepostet, aber auch das reicht Dir noch nicht.
Ich habs dann noch mit Humor versucht auch ohne Erfolg.
Wir hier im Forum sind anscheinend für Dich nur da um unser Forum  vollzumüllen damit was drinsteht und das für jeden neuen wieder



Renja schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, wieviel Mahnbescheide hier Betroffene erhalten haben und wenn das Spiel beendet war.
> Merci.



Wurde schon beantwortet, wäre aber auch schon in den Links gestanden

Hippo - heute ziemlich angefressen


----------



## Renja (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Goblin schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde bereits von Hippo und Bernhard beatwortet. Es wurde schon alles zigmal durchgekaut. Dein Fall unterscheidet sich nicht von den anderen in diesem Thread. Wenn das nicht reicht,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wenn alles bereits zig mal durchgekaut worden ist, warum schließt man diesen Thread dann nicht einfach?
Hier scheinen einige ja reichlich genervt vom Thema zu sein und so wirkt dass, was hier geschrieben steht reichlich unglaubwürdig. Vor allem unterstrichen noch durch diese patzige Art.
Deshalb frage ich mich mittlerweile, ob man sich auf die Aussagen hier überhaupt verlassen kann.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 08:57:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:54:55 ----------

Noch ein Nachtrag von mir.
Rechtsanwalt oder Verbracherzentrale kann sich nicht jeder leisten.
Und es ist diurchaus erlaubt, sich in Deutschland auszutauschen auch über rechtliches! 
Jetzt kommt mein Basta!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 08:58:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:57:19 ----------




Corali1507 schrieb:


> Hatte das problem mit outlet letztes jahr, um diese zeit. Hab gleich einen widerruf geschrieben, der ignoriert wurde. bin dann mit meiner mahnung zu meinem anwalt der sich das mal anschauen sollte. der taugt wohl nichts, wenn ich das hier so lese. Er meinte das es rechtens ist und das ich einen vertrag abgeschlossen habe und doch lieber zahlen sollte :wall:. Hab ich dann auch leider getan:wall:.
> 
> Heute hab ich wieder eine rechnung für das zweite jahr gekriegt und hab überhaupt keine lust das zuzahlen!!!!!
> 
> Meine Frage ist jetzt: Wenn ich diese rechnung igroriere, kann mir dann jemand (z.b. Gericht) an die karre pissen und sagen, er hat einmal gezahlt und muss das zweite mal auch zahlen.



Und soviel zum Thema Anwalt!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:02:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:58:19 ----------




Hippo schrieb:


> Klar, alle Betroffenen sind weggesperrt und wir anderen beantworten uns  selbst immer die gleichen Fragen weil wir nichts besseres zu tun haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt gebe ich Dir gerne einmal eine Antwort.
Ich gebe hier auch Infos weiter, falls Du meine Theradbeiträge einmal durchgelesen hast! Und Du musst Dich keineswegs genötigt fühlen, meine Fragen, wenn Dich eh alles bereits hier nervt, zu beantworten. Lass es einfach.

*Wer sich tatsächlich SACHLICH austauschen möchte kann mich gerne per PN anschreiben. Auch was die Beratung durch Rechtsanwälte und Verbraucherzentralen, Strafanzeige etc. bewirkt hat und wie die einzelnen Aussagen dazu sind.
*
Für die Stammuser scheint es mittlerweile ja nicht mehr interessant zu sein, es geht nur noch darum, sich über die Dummen die auf Outlets reingefallen zu sein, lustig zu machen.
Dann viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Renja schrieb:


> Ich gebe hier auch Infos weiter, falls Du meine Theradbeiträge einmal durchgelesen hast! Und Du musst Dich keineswegs genötigt fühlen, meine Fragen, wenn Dich eh alles bereits hier nervt, zu beantworten. Lass es einfach.



Also ich hab mir Deine 3 Beiträge nochmal angetan ...
... die Schöpfungshöhe und der Informationsgehalt ist echt exorbitant ...

Und der Grund warum der Thread nicht geschlossen ist, sind die Poster die dann eben sofort einen neuen aufmachen würden.

Und warum auf manche eben patzig geantwortet wird ist die Unverschämtheit dieser Poster, sich erst in den Mist reinzurennen, dann hier in den Türrahmen zu kotzen und sich dann noch zu beschweren daß einem nicht alles individuell vorgekaut wird weil sie anscheinend zu faul oder zu blöd zum Lesen sind.

Und auch wenn Corali mit seinem Anwalt Pech gehabt hat ändert das keien Deut ann der Gesetzgebung daß uns eine individuelle Rechtsberatung verboten ist.

Und wenn Dir Anwalt und Verbraucherzentrale zu teuer ist mußt Du eben *vorher* die Augen aufmachen und nicht *hinterher* andere dafür verantwortlich machen daß Du Deinen A.... bewegen mußt um da wieder rauszukommen.

Und wenn Dir das hier nicht paßt hindert Dich keiner die Outletrechnung zu bezahlen und als Lehrgeld für die eigene Dummheit oder Faulheit  abzubuchen. Die Abzocker freuen sich schon

Hippo, immer noch über Deine Impertinenz angefressen


----------



## hohangy (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Hallo,
Google (unterstützt solchen Internetwerbungen mit verdächtigten Betrug wegen Nutzungsgebühren) wurde bei EU-Kommission ein Kartell-Verfahren angehängt.
wer sturr nicht zahlt, wird auch nicht zahlen müssen!
Aus bild.de heute:
_Europa hat Google offenbar den Krieg erklärt!_
*Die Europäische Kommission leitet gegen den Internet-Konzern Google ein Kartell-Verfahren ein. *
Die EU-Wettbewerbshüter werden untersuchen, ob Google seine marktbeherrschende Stellung bei der Online-Suche missbraucht haben könnte, teilte die EU-Kommission mit. 
Der Verdacht: Der Internet-Konzern wird zu mächtig und behindert die Konkurrenz.
*Falls die Wettbewerbshüter im Laufe des Verfahrens ihre Vorwürfe erhärten können, droht Google ein hohes Bußgeld in Milliardenhöhe. *
Die Brüsseler Verfahren haben keine Fristen. 
*Der Kommission liegen nach eigenen Angaben mehrere Beschwerden von Google-Konkurrenten vor, die sich benachteiligt sehen. Demnach hat Google womöglich die Seiten anderer Suchdienste bei Google-Suchen vorsätzlich zu weit unten angezeigt.*
Derzeit könnten aber noch keine Verstöße gegen das europäische Wettbewerbsrecht nachgewiesen werden, schrieb die Kommission. Der Fall habe aber nun Vorrang. 
Nach EU-Wettbewerbsregeln dürfen Unternehmen, die einen großen Teil des Marktes kontrollieren, diese Position nicht zum Schaden von Verbrauchern und Konkurrenten ausnutzen. 
_Im vergangenen Jahrzehnt war die Kommission gegen den Software-Giganten Microsoft vorgegangen und hatte Strafen in Milliardenhöhe verhängt._
*Bei Google in Hamburg sicherte Firmensprecher Kay Oberbeck eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit der EU-Kommission zu, „um etwaige Bedenken auszuräumen“. *
Das Unternehmen setze sich seit seiner Gründung unter anderem für die stets eindeutige Kennzeichnung von Werbung sowie für die Möglichkeit ein, dass Nutzer und Werbetreibende „über ihre Datenfrei verfügen“ könnten. Bei einem Wechsel zu anderen Diensten könnten die Daten sehr einfach mitgenommen werden. 

bis dann
hohangy


----------



## Goblin (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Und was hat das mit Nutzlosabzocke zu tun ?


----------



## Goblin (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> Und es ist durchaus erlaubt, sich in Deutschland auszutauschen auch über rechtliches


 
Austauschen ja,aber eben KEINE Rechtsberatung. Ein "mach dies oder mach das" ist Rechtsberatung,ob du es wahr haben willst oder nicht. Wir dürfen es hier nicht. Alles Wissenswerte steht in den Links die du meiner Meinung nicht einmal angeklickt und gelesen hast

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsberatungsgesetz

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten. So einfach ist das


----------



## Renja (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Lauter rechtsanwälte hier, schön.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Schon wieder nix gelesen
Rechtsanwälte dürfen, wir nicht

Goblin, wo ist denn Deine "Don´t feed the Troll" - Grafik ....
Bei Renja ist glaube ich Hopfen und Malz verloren.
Üblicherweise wird sowas "merkbefreit" genannt


----------



## Renja (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Hippo schrieb:


> Schon wieder nix gelesen
> Rechtsanwälte dürfen, wir nicht
> 
> Goblin, wo ist denn Deine "Don´t feed the Troll" - Grafik ....
> ...



Erzähle mehr von Dir.

Seltsames Forum hier. Alle Interessierten, es gibt bessere als diese hier.


----------



## Kalle59 (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Renja schrieb:


> ..............es gibt bessere als diese hier.



Dort bist du ja dann gut aufgehoben. Viel Spaß in deinem Internet.


----------



## Goblin (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



> es gibt bessere als diese hier


 
Keiner hindert Dich daran Dich in die "besseren" zu verpieseln


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Würde allen an dieser Zankerei Beteiligten empfehlen diesen Thread zu lesen 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html

Wer keinen  Bock hat vernünftig zu antworten und  auch wenn es das hunderste mal 
auf die 100.  Frage ist, muß nicht antworten. 

Die Abzocker grinsen sich einen,  wenn sie dieses Kindergartengezänk sehen.


----------



## bernhard (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dies und das*

Hier ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Renja schrieb:


> Lauter rechtsanwälte hier, schön.:scherzkeks:


Nicht "lauter", aber doch "einige".


----------

